# Maybe Iâ€™m crazy but...



## pistolpete (28 February 2019)

Really love the idea of taking my Highland drag hunting. There are blood hounds nearby and if I can get us both up together enough think it could be something weâ€™d both enjoy. Thoughts on a slightly nervous 55 year old taking a barefoot pony whose a bit spooky out hunting!


----------



## JFTDWS (28 February 2019)

My spooky, barefoot highland was foot perfect out cubbing the one (and only) time I went.  The people, not so much, so it's not a scene I wanted to move in, but the pony was perfectly pleasant. If he's sound on all terrain and fit, the barefoot thing isn't a problem.  Spooky depends on what bothers him, but not necessarily an issue.

Bloodhounds do go fairly fast though.


----------



## pistolpete (28 February 2019)

Weâ€™d be at the back I would think! Iâ€™m doing lots of de-spooking work and fittening him up is a work in progress. Just would love to hear of people who tried it wondering if it wasnâ€™t really their thing then turned out to love it. Really want to find our niche. He was a show pony but Iâ€™m not into that. Dressage and competition generally isnâ€™t me.


----------



## JFTDWS (28 February 2019)

TREC?  

I think, unlike real hunting, bloodhounds are fast all the way back - but I would defer to someone who's more experienced in that sense, this is just what I've been told by people who do a lot of both.  I'm the opposite - I thought I would enjoy it, but bloody hated it from start to finish!


----------



## pistolpete (1 March 2019)

Why didnâ€™t you like it? Weâ€™re tbe people really unpleasant?


----------



## ycbm (1 March 2019)

Bloodhounds aren't fast, they are pretty slow dogs and the fox hounds used by a drag pack go much quicker.  

It's a great idea PP and you'll really love it. Just check that you will be able to pootle along with a slower group at the back if you want to, and whether there is a way round all the jumps. That really needs a second, official or unofficial, field master. If the field is big enough that should happen. 

JFTD did you go cubbing before the ban with a crack of dawn start?  If so, that's when you used to get a field of mostly die hard old style hunting people out who can be pretty unwelcoming to new folk, as I found out myself.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (1 March 2019)

OP, Bloodhounds are quite a bit slower than trail hounds or drag hounds (have done both).
I've found both Blood Hounds and drag packs to be full of the most delightful, helpful friendly people.
I'd go along on foot a couple of times, get to meet people, so you get to see how it all happens and possibly meet a few friendly faces.
Most will advertise if a 'novice' day, which will often be suitable for non-jumpers. 
Our local drag pack will usually have 2 field masters on a novice meet, one to lead and the other to direct a 2nd slower group which will be able to dodge fences etc.

Hope you enjoy it


----------



## JFTDWS (1 March 2019)

ycbm said:



			JFTD did you go cubbing before the ban with a crack of dawn start?  If so, that's when you used to get a field of mostly die hard old style hunting people out who can be pretty unwelcoming to new folk, as I found out myself.
		
Click to expand...

Post-ban, crack of dawn start - not that the hunt seemed to care about the ban as they didn't abide by it (one of my issues - I don't really wish to be complicit in that sort of thing - breaking the law, I mean!), they were pretty unfriendly, one of the people there barged past to overtake on a narrow track and her horse booted mine on its way past.  We were supposed to be out for a couple of hours with no ditches / jumping, but ended up out for over 4 with a number of big ditches with no way round (fine for me, not for my friend who was with me).  It was also freezing cold, though that's not their fault, it just added to the misery!

Sorry, I clear have my foxhounds and my bloodhounds mixed up.  I really should shut up about things I don't know I don't know enough about!


----------



## Leo Walker (1 March 2019)

I've never been but my local bloodhounds pack has a warning on their website:




			It is important that you realise that the type of Lines that we are now riding is suitable only for experienced riders and experienced horses. Accordingly, if you wish to bring out a horse of limited experience, you should not do so unless you
have had a discussion with one of the Masters who is responsible for the day in order to find out if the Line is suitable for
your horse.
		
Click to expand...

not sure I'd be going if I wasnt a brave rider with an experienced horse!


----------



## ycbm (1 March 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			Post-ban, crack of dawn start - not that the hunt seemed to care about the ban as they didn't abide by it (one of my issues - I don't really wish to be complicit in that sort of thing - breaking the law, I mean!), they were pretty unfriendly, one of the people there barged past to overtake on a narrow track and her horse booted mine on its way past.  We were supposed to be out for a couple of hours with no ditches / jumping, but ended up out for over 4 with a number of big ditches with no way round (fine for me, not for my friend who was with me).  It was also freezing cold, though that's not their fault, it just added to the misery!

Sorry, I clear have my foxhounds and my bloodhounds mixed up.  I really should shut up about things I don't know I don't know enough about!
		
Click to expand...

You meet some good old style hunting people there!  Very much my own experience of fox hunters, I'm afraid.


----------



## Bernster (1 March 2019)

Blimey Leo walker thatâ€™s off putting!


----------



## tankgirl1 (1 March 2019)

I'd love to go but I'd deffo be in the 2nd field with all the kids, and certainly no jumping! lol


----------



## JFTDWS (1 March 2019)

Bernster said:



			Blimey Leo walker thatâ€™s off putting!
		
Click to expand...

It is rather   I'm intrigued!



ycbm said:



			You meet some good old style hunting people there!  Very much my own experience of fox hunters, I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

Glad it's not just me, at least!


----------



## Shay (1 March 2019)

Late in the season?  We have only 2 - 3 weeks to go.  Most packs - blood, drag and trail are really working at the peak of fitness and demand just now.


----------



## Leo Walker (1 March 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			It is rather   I'm intrigued!
		
Click to expand...

Its the pack where the lady and her grey TB post the head cam videos from. We are in hedge country here and they like them big!


----------



## JFTDWS (1 March 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			Its the pack where the lady and her grey TB post the head cam videos from. We are in hedge country here and they like them big!
		
Click to expand...

 *shudders*


----------



## tankgirl1 (1 March 2019)

Has anyone ever taken a hireling out? What's it like riding an unknown horse out galloping in a herd etc?


----------



## Bernster (1 March 2019)

My first experience of hunting was a hireling. A bit hairy but so much fun.  Back when I was feeling more confident!  A great idea if you want to get experience and donâ€™t have the horse for it.


----------



## Mule (1 March 2019)

Drag hunting is lots of fun. I've never gone out with bloodhounds.
 It's probably best to go out at the start of the next season rather than the end of this one. 

The hunts at the start of the season tend to be easier. Some packs also have a children's hunt. It's just one day out and it's ideal for inexperienced hunters.

In general, if you hang back a bit you won't be going as fast and the others will have knocked the bigger stuff down ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Bob notacob (1 March 2019)

Unfortunately my experience is that very few hunt followers have the slightest idea what is going on .Even those that one might assume were "good old style hunting people".When I used to go cubbing the last thing I wanted was to be surrounded by a bunch of folk yacking and socializing. I want to listen to every sound from a cover .The sound gives a mental map of exactly what is going on. I am sorry to hear that JFTD ws ,s horse got booted by someone galloping past. It is a fact of hunting (Drag ,trail , Bloodhound all equally ) that there are people who have to get to hounds FAST.Usually because they are running the wrong way on either the wrong scent ,or are heading towards a road or railwayline. They are not going to slow down just because someone is dithering in the way. If this was not the case then I would suspect that the rider was an all the gear but no idea. My old draghunter who could kick holes in a concrete wall was once used  as a buffer by a pony ,without brakes . On the third crash into his backside I was amazed as he looked around at the pony and raised a hind hoof and gently tapped it on the chest ,barely ruffled a hair . The pony stared at him in sudden realisation and from then on miraculously seemed to have acquired brakes . Not particularly relevant but anyway.


----------



## JFTDWS (1 March 2019)

Bob notacob said:



			I am sorry to hear that JFTD ws ,s horse got booted by someone galloping past. It is a fact of hunting (Drag ,trail , Bloodhound all equally ) that there are people who have to get to hounds FAST.Usually because they are running the wrong way on either the wrong scent ,or are heading towards a road or railwayline. They are not going to slow down just because someone is dithering in the way. .
		
Click to expand...

Um, I was trotting down a narrow path, following the horse in front of me, the horse that barged past was trotting faster and went up the horse in front's arse instead.  They were definitely not doing anything constructive, they were just an arrogant arse of a hunter (who had been out with the pack for 20 years by all accounts).

So well done for creating a nice story to put me in the wrong, but it is just that - a story!


----------



## Bob notacob (1 March 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			Um, I was trotting down a narrow path, following the horse in front of me, the horse that barged past was trotting faster and went up the horse in front's arse instead.  They were definitely not doing anything constructive, they were just an arrogant arse of a hunter (who had been out with the pack for 20 years by all accounts).

So well done for creating a nice story to put me in the wrong, but it is just that - a story!
		
Click to expand...

In fairness I did say that if it wasnt the case then I would expect the rider to be an all the gear but no idea, I certainly have no interest in "putting you in the wrong" If your horse was kicked by another follower as you describe ,they should be ashamed of themselves. I hope your horse was OK.


----------



## JFTDWS (1 March 2019)

Bob notacob said:



			In fairness I did say that if it wasnt the case then I would expect the rider to be an all the gear but no idea, I certainly have no interest in "putting you in the wrong" If your horse was kicked by another follower as you describe ,they should be ashamed of themselves. I hope your horse was OK.
		
Click to expand...

As I say, experienced, dyed in the wool, hunter, so I'm not sure I'd say all the gear, no idea.  Yes, thanks, he was OK.


----------



## Bob notacob (1 March 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			As I say, experienced, dyed in the wool, hunter, so I'm not sure I'd say all the gear, no idea.  Yes, thanks, he was OK.
		
Click to expand...

Real hunting people have rather strong views about people whose horses are allowed to kick other peoples horses .Such horses also may kick hounds and that should be a hanging offence!I am most terribly sorry that your view of hunting folk has been damaged by such a person.


----------



## JFTDWS (1 March 2019)

Bob notacob said:



			Real hunting people have rather strong views about people whose horses are allowed to kick other peoples horses .Such horses also may kick hounds and that should be a hanging offence!I am most terribly sorry that your view of hunting folk has been damaged by such a person.
		
Click to expand...

Nah I thought they were all weirdos, not just her!  But I'm sure there are nicer packs out there...


----------



## Bob notacob (1 March 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			Nah I thought they were all weirdos, not just her!  But I'm sure there are nicer packs out there...
		
Click to expand...

There certainly used to be. I hunted with two ,long gone ,packs which lacked the "prestige" that some want now. I confess that whilst I still love hunting I am less than happy with the followers it now attracts.


----------



## JFTDWS (1 March 2019)

Bob notacob said:



			There certainly used to be. I hunted with two ,long gone ,packs which lacked the "prestige" that some want now. I confess that whilst I still love hunting I am less than happy with the followers it now attracts.
		
Click to expand...

People ruin everything


----------



## Bob notacob (1 March 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			People ruin everything 

Click to expand...

Some people ruin everything yet a few make life worthwhile.edited to add I hope you find such people


----------



## JFTDWS (1 March 2019)

Bob notacob said:



			Some people ruin everything yet a few make life worthwhile.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes.  It's "us" and "them" isn't it


----------



## Bob notacob (1 March 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			Oh yes.  It's "us" and "them" isn't it 

Click to expand...

â€œThe creatures outside looked from pig to man, and from man to pig, and from pig to man again; but already it was impossible to say which was which.â€


----------



## JFTDWS (1 March 2019)

Bob notacob said:



			â€œThe creatures outside looked from pig to man, and from man to pig, and from pig to man again; but already it was impossible to say which was which.â€
		
Click to expand...

Four legs good, two legs bad...


----------



## Bernster (2 March 2019)

There are nicer packs. Limited experience but of 3 Iâ€™ve been out with, 1 was not my cuppa, 1 was ok - nice enough but a bit disorganised and not great for non jumpers, 1 was really welcoming and friendly and good for non jumpers.


----------



## pistolpete (3 March 2019)

Anyone thought they wouldnâ€™t like it and did?


----------



## TGM (3 March 2019)

Your best bet is to actually go and watch a few meets to get an idea of what goes on.  All packs are different and so what might be true of one bloodhound pack in terms of speed and difficulty might not be true of another.  So it makes sense to get to know the Pack you intend to hunt with.  Most bloodhound packs will list their meets on their website and/or FB page.  Bear in mind that as mentioned above we are coming to the end of the season when hounds and horses should be fit and therefore hunts are likely to be more testing than those earlier in the season.  As for speed our local bloodhound pack are certainly fairly speedy - although pure Bloodhounds are slow dogs, most hunting Bloodhounds have a dash of foxhound blood to make them quicker!

If you are still interested after viewing a couple of hunts then I would plan to start next autumn when the bloodhound puppy hunting starts.  Puppy hunts are where they train the young hounds and are generally less demanding than regular meets.  In the meantime have a look at what activities your local pack put on over the summer - sponsored rides and hunt rides are a good way to build fitness and accustom your pony to working in company.


----------



## Lammy (3 March 2019)

Leo Walker said:



			I've never been but my local bloodhounds pack has a warning on their website:



not sure I'd be going if I wasnt a brave rider with an experienced horse!
		
Click to expand...

If itâ€™s the farmers BH then youâ€™re right! Donâ€™t go unless you have a horse that will confidently jump round 3ft+, thereâ€™s a couple of ways round gates and things but not often! 
I thought Iâ€™d gone out on a particularly big day, but turns out it was normal for them! Once was enough...Iâ€™ll go again when I have something a bit taller and a bit of tb in it.


----------



## Michen (3 March 2019)

Sad to read some of the poor experiences from people on here. Iâ€™ve hunted with six different packs this season, mixture of drag, trail and bloodhounds. Can honestly say everyone has been so welcoming and friendly, sure you get some odd balls or some with no sense but Iâ€™ve certainly no unpleasantness. I have enough faith in the hunting community that when I took my horse to my other halfâ€™s for the weekend I was quite happy to go off hunting with a pack I didnâ€™t know, and not a single soul I knew, and feel confident Iâ€™d have a good day. I did, though finished it with a broken ankle


----------



## JFTDWS (3 March 2019)

TBF, Michen, it was probably just me - I tend to bring out people's unpleasant side.  It's a talent, if you like 

I didn't mean to de-rail the OP's thread, I was trying to be helpful at first, then got a bit distracted!


----------



## Michen (4 March 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			TBF, Michen, it was probably just me - I tend to bring out people's unpleasant side.  It's a talent, if you like 

I didn't mean to de-rail the OP's thread, I was trying to be helpful at first, then got a bit distracted!
		
Click to expand...


Iâ€™m sure thatâ€™s not the case! Itâ€™s interesting to hear as given most hunts struggle with funds to survive, youâ€™d think they would welcome and be very polite to any visitors paying a cap.


----------



## chancing (13 March 2019)

find your nearest pack of 'trail' foxhounds and go with them, once youve been you will be addicted, the sound once they start to speak - best sound ever!

and for the record there are unfriendly people but thats the same in whatever you do - dressage, SJ non equestrian etc this has been my first offical proper season and ive had the best winter ever! 99.9% of the people are super -  you just ignore the idiot/s!

i would start next season now as most people have nearly finished good luck hope you enjoy it


----------

